
Fish (Shell) for a Week - ingve
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/05/25/fish-shell-overview/
======
ake1
i've been using fish for well over a year and my only complaints have been the
breaking of functionality in point releases and the availability of up to date
versions in standard repositories. the concept of on demand loaded functions
instead of aliases (although fish has those too) is great.

------
partycoder
If you like fish, you may also like "oh my fish"

[https://github.com/oh-my-fish/oh-my-fish](https://github.com/oh-my-fish/oh-
my-fish)

